# JSP auch mit Klassen?



## Sanix (2. Aug 2005)

Wenn man Java programmiert, wird alles Objektorientiert geschrieben. Ist dies bei jsp genau gleich, bzw. macht es genau so Sinn?
Falls man eine einfach DB - Abfrage machen will, schreibt man sich dass ganze schön in eine Klasse oder einfach gerade ins in die Datei rein wo alles ausgegeben wird?


----------



## clemson (2. Aug 2005)

kommt drauf an...

wenn du die daten (model) von der ansicht (view) trennen willst, so empfehle ich dir das MVC prinzip...


----------



## puddah (5. Aug 2005)

Aus einer JSP wird eine ganz normale Servletklasse generiert, was also heißt, dass man in einer JSP wie gewohnt auf Klassen und Objekte zugreifen kann. Ich würde dir auch empfehlen das ganze nach dem MFC-Prinzip aufzubauen (Beispielsweise mit struts).


----------

